# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Bee Hive, Bees and Equipment for Sale

## dawson

National beehive for sale, with bees and equipment. Moving house and unable to take hive. Includes healthy hive of bees (2012 queen, unmarked), national hive (purchased new July last year) 14x12 brood body with 11 Hoffman self spacing frames, two supers, frames included, crown board, queen excluder, gabled roof. Also two bee suits (1x full body M, 1x top L - both with traditional veil), beekeepers hive tool, frame cleaner tool, wire excluder cleaning tool, smoker, mouse guards , 1kg neopoll patty feed, thymol crystals and oxalic acid/sugar syrup treatment 100ml. All purchased in summer 2012 so in practically new condition! Bees very healthy, perfect starter pack! Please email rebeccadawson90@hotmail.com if interested. Based  nr. Whitchurch, Shropshire. £600

----------

